# Canada Visa refusal



## Imranium (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi,

I am an Australian citizen and so are my kids but my wife is Pakistani citizen. We are based in dubai for past 10 years from where I applied for my wife's Canada tourist visa twice but was rejected with the reason that we dont have strong enough ties to Dubai for her to comeback. I have the option to appeal but i have already given a detailed explanation in my second application. I wish we could have a face to face interaction to figure out the real reason.

Kindly guide me what i shall do?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Your choice is pretty clear - either appeal or don't appeal.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Who are you visiting in Canada? How long will you stay?
Both you and your wife have a steady job?
Is this the first time you are coming to Canada?
Did you or your wife ever before applied for a visa to Canada (student, tourist, PR,...)?


----------



## Imranium (Dec 31, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Who are you visiting in Canada? How long will you stay?
> Both you and your wife have a steady job?
> Is this the first time you are coming to Canada?
> Did you or your wife ever before applied for a visa to Canada (student, tourist, PR,...)?


We are planning to visit as tourist for 2 weeks.
My wife is a housewife but i have my own business for more than 10 years. For me it would be a first time but my wife actually used to be a permanent resident which she renounced since she wasn't planning to go back and live there after getting married 10 years ago. She became permanent resident due to her adoptive parents with whom she doesn't hold any relation any more since 10 years.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your wife having previous ties to the country, and maybe in the eyes of those who judge your file, has family ties here (a support network).
You running your own business, which, nowadays, often is easy to continue doing remote with some travel every now and then.
Those can be seen as 'risk' factors.
I understand that you want to meet in person to explain the situation, in the hopes you might change their minds, but at this point, that is not how it works.

Why is traveling to Canada so important to you? The world is so big and full of beautiful places to visit. If a country makes you feel unwelcome, pick another one where you can enjoy some relaxation.
With what is currently going on in the world, it's hard for some people to go where they want to. For some because of the Corona virus, for some because of their nationality. These things change over time, so maybe try it again in a couple of years, and for now, pick another wonderful country to visit.


----------



## Imranium (Dec 31, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Your wife having previous ties to the country, and maybe in the eyes of those who judge your file, has family ties here (a support network).
> You running your own business, which, nowadays, often is easy to continue doing remote with some travel every now and then.
> Those can be seen as 'risk' factors.
> I understand that you want to meet in person to explain the situation, in the hopes you might change their minds, but at this point, that is not how it works.
> ...


You are right, there are many other beautiful places in the world and we have travelled to those quite extensively in the past but now my wife wanted to show myself n our kids a part of life she spent in Canada which is why we applied to begin with. I wasn't so adamant initially but after the refusal i am just curious as to why they rejected because the reason they gave doesn't make sense.

Anyways..thanks for your reply and kind words.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What exactly does the refusal letter say?


----------



## Imranium (Dec 31, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What exactly does the refusal letter say?



• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay as a temporary resident, as stipulated in paragraph 179(b) of the IRPR, based on your family ties in Canada and in your country of residence.
• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in paragraph 179(b) of the IRPR, based on your personal assets and financial status.


----------

